# Low dose aspirin - when do you take it?



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi,

I was taking low dose aspirin on my succesful tx but now I have forgotten all the details - on what day do I start taking it or should I take it all the time?  If I get pregnant when do I stop taking it?

I have recently had a miscarriage and now of course wondering if I'd been taking the aspirin like before would that not have happened    

Thanks


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi, sorry about your m/c.
i took aspirin for minimum 3 months pre tx and continued throughout my pregancy, tho i know some women stop at 12 weeks.
Hope this helps
x x


----------

